# Color scheme on a 240sx



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

ok, I am getting my 1992 Nissan 240sx, which is 5sped and it's a dark blue. Now I wanna get some rims, but I don't want the normal silver rims and gunmetal would be a bit to dark. So I am deciding about gold rims??? like 16" and nice gold ones. White is too played out. Any ideas???? I've seen pics of JDM cars having gold colored rims and they look really good. and on a dark blue 240sx, gold would look really attractive??? what do you guys/girls think


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say get nice white rims.

that or chrome rims as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i say get nice white rims.
> 
> that or chrome rims as well. *



Chrome???? I don't wanna be "bling, bling"

lol


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i say get nice white rims.
> 
> that or chrome rims as well. *


LIU this is between me and you right now!
What in the world are you thinking with this advice?! Please tell me that you were just trying to be funny and you didnt mean to give this poor boy that HORRIBLE suggestion....

mugen_r and Im not too sure whats going on with that name...lol-j/k you're getting a 240 sx thats great. And I like what you are trying to do. You are ABSOULUTELY (spell check) right here. Silver is old and white is played-Chrome is against the LAW on a 240!

I think u have a great idea with this gold--GO FOR IT!!!

Oh and I wouldnt be so quick to count the gunmetal out either...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I say go gold. It'll look good. Kinda like the scooby rally cars.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

dark blue.. get some rims, sand them down, and make them dark blue as well.. thats my opinion


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
If you have a blue like skyline blue or WRX blue, then you can pull off the gold rims. Not 24K gold rims but the bronzish ones.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

thatnks guys, it is somewhat as the nissan skyline blue but a lot darker

I'm going to stick with the goldish color.

thanks to all that helped out


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

...good. Make Us Proud!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Bronze, definately bronze.

















It's an S14B, but you get the idea.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN that is BEAUTIFUL--but I would think those rims would be called gold not bronze...oh well wuteva...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

what kind rims are those???


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I know they are Konig's, but i dont know what the name of them are.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

I know advan has some mint rims that are very popular in goldish and black color. I don;t know the name of them tho


----------

